# Lupi Harness



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I was just wondering if any of you have used a 'lupi' harness on your dogs? it is made by the same people who make the halti harness. I have read mostly good reviews, and a few rare ones saying about it not fitting properly. Has anyone had any experience with one of these?

As its a Bulldog it would be used on we can't use anything around the head..

Thankyou muchly!

Hannah


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I would advice against using the lupi if your bulldog really does pull, it 'can' cause terrible rubbing under the front legs!!

I would suggest the 'walkezee harness' (featured in this months 'your dog' 
dog training harnesses training harness for dogs dog training harness best dog harness dog harnesses dogs harness dog harness lead pet dog harness wholesale dog harness premier easy walk dog harness lupi dog harness halti dog harness dog harness uk d
It is wider, and has a padded strap around the chest, which is not fixed, your lead attaches to both sides and gives control of the dog.
I have used a walkezee on a large staff succesfully.

I would only use a lupi on lighter dogs due to how thin it is.

x


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I dont know if they will suit a bull but I have the Hunter ones from zooplus, very well made, double layered, double padded and good lenght across the back not just above the shoulders


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> I would advice against using the lupi if your bulldog really does pull, it 'can' cause terrible rubbing under the front legs!!
> 
> I would suggest the 'walkezee harness' (featured in this months 'your dog'
> dog training harnesses training harness for dogs dog training harness best dog harness dog harnesses dogs harness dog harness lead pet dog harness wholesale dog harness premier easy walk dog harness lupi dog harness halti dog harness dog harness uk d
> ...


I have just brought the one you suggested, I have looked at it, and it seems alot better than the other one, I did think the other one looked very thin, and considering he is a strong boy, would most definately end up causing him to be sore. I shall keep you updated on whether this is better, and the training will continue!!

Thankyou for your help 

xx


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

james1 said:


> I dont know if they will suit a bull but I have the Hunter ones from zooplus, very well made, double layered, double padded and good lenght across the back not just above the shoulders


Thankyou  if the walkezee one doesn't go to plan, I will be trying this one next! at the moment it can't be fun at all for him to walk, he is pulling so hard! Thankyou though!


----------



## LKelly (Nov 7, 2008)

Hiya,
I have a cross lab/rottie and he is extremely strong. The only thing I have found to work is the this gentle leader it seems to do the trick.

Keep us posted on how you get on


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

I would never buy a harness for my dog, as it actually makes them want to pull even harder


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I was against harneses until I saw a 'walkezee' on a dog in a photo, and I trawled the internet for HOURS searching pics of 'harnes' 'no pull harness' etc until I found a pic of one! Lol I even emailed the magazine to see if they could tell me what it was.

The walkezee really isn't like a harness, its much better than the halti one because the front strap is not fixed so you have more control over the dog.
Before I got it, Dixie would pull and pull. If she was on her extendy she would run to the end of it and pull.
Now she walks nicely, and if she is on her extendy she actually walks at a leisurely pace :

Good luck with your dog 

x


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I used a lupi on my golden retriever at one point. There are reviews which say it causes terrible rubbing etc etc which to be honest, if it is right for your dog it will not. With Rupert, he didn't care that it tightened when he pulled, so he would continue to pull and it wasn't right for us.

A friend's standard poodle though, pulled all his life, 8 years old, they got him a lupi and he goes perfectly in it, as soon as he felt the first little tightening of it he cottoned on, they've tried a choker collar etc and the lupi worked wonders.

IMO it depends how well your dog will respond, ie. if it pulls and the lupi tightens, will it continue to fight or will it 'click'?


----------



## lynn9994 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have used a lupi and tbh they are not ideal for a dog that pulls. I use Puppia harness's on all my dogs now they are much kinda and completely macine washable. They come in loads of colours and patterns.


Lynn


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> I would advice against using the lupi if your bulldog really does pull, it 'can' cause terrible rubbing under the front legs!!
> 
> I would suggest the 'walkezee harness' (featured in this months 'your dog'
> dog training harnesses training harness for dogs dog training harness best dog harness dog harnesses dogs harness dog harness lead pet dog harness wholesale dog harness premier easy walk dog harness lupi dog harness halti dog harness dog harness uk d
> ...


Ahhh we got the harness today!! and we had the most enjoyable walk ever!! I think even our other 2 dogs enjoyed the fact that it wasn't a race! thankyou so much for telling me about it!! ahhh! peace of mind lol!


----------



## Lergy (Jul 30, 2009)

In my opinion there are only two animals that should wear a harness Husky dogs and Clydesdale horses it TEACHES them to pull. I hate to see harnesses on dogs and would burn the lot. It is a rediculous fashion accessory and serves no purpose in training a dog to walk nicely.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Lergy said:


> In my opinion there are only two animals that should wear a harness Husky dogs and Clydesdale horses it TEACHES them to pull. I hate to see harnesses on dogs and would burn the lot. It is a rediculous fashion accessory and serves no purpose in training a dog to walk nicely.


have you read the other posts? saying that it HAS helped? not a fashion accessory if it helps the dog from pulling, your right it doesnt train a dog but i can be a training aid if used correctly with praise

Anyway i was going to have a look at these as Zeb is a puller and normal harness make him pull harder (think its a malamute in him!) but hes over 30kg now so very big and strong not sure if it will work on a big lad like him?!


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Daynna I have used the Walkezee on a large staffi and a large staffi x and it worked great! 

I was skeptical at first, as I had tried a halti harness on a rotti to no avail, the first time I put the Walkezee on Dixie it felt as if my arm was floating instead of being pulled out of its socket! 
I am going out with them shortly. I will take a video of Dixie on the extendy normally, and a video of her on the extendy with the Walkezee. I will also take a video of her on a short lead.

I liked the Walkezee so much I ordered another for Dave and having both dogs on it? Soo much easier! 
I do find that having the dog on a half choke or choke, my arm still gets tired from the correcting, but with the Walkezee, its not like that.

Shall be back soon with video 

x


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

Do you think it would help with my akita x? he is about a year old and pulls so hard he can have me pulled over. 

I have tried lots of harnesses and head collars but none seemed to work so I am hoping this will but obviously don't want to waste money if you think it wont work.

Thank you
x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

PoisonGirl said:


> I would advice against using the lupi if your bulldog really does pull, it 'can' cause terrible rubbing under the front legs!!
> 
> I would suggest the 'walkezee harness' (featured in this months 'your dog'
> dog training harnesses training harness for dogs dog training harness best dog harness dog harnesses dogs harness dog harness lead pet dog harness wholesale dog harness premier easy walk dog harness lupi dog harness halti dog harness dog harness uk d
> ...


Oscar hated the lupi i got him... 
He pulled me more with it on actually... 

I really dont think it will be strong enough for a bulldog though..


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Lergy said:


> In my opinion there are only two animals that should wear a harness Husky dogs and Clydesdale horses it TEACHES them to pull. I hate to see harnesses on dogs and would burn the lot. It is a rediculous fashion accessory and serves no purpose in training a dog to walk nicely.


Sorry you feel this way ... It has made a huge difference to Wilbury, and its so much easier to train him... when he does pull, he looks back at me, and walks at the pace I'm going... so its been an amazing training aid! along with the praise, and treats he should be great on the lead in no time!

I've found it amazing guys, I thought it would work...but really not this well! before when Wilbury had a normal collar he was pulling so much he was nearly choking himself, now we can all walk with ease!! and I can walk him without being nearly bowled over! Thankyou


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Sorry post above is about the 'Walkeze Harness'


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Glad I could reccomend something that works 

And all because a random picture in a magazine of a dalmation wearing one! You can't imagine how frustrated I was, after thingking 'that harness looks great' and not being able to find it! Lol I looked and looked on pics on google for hours, not just one day, but a few days! Lol. But I eventually found it 

x


----------



## *WillsTillsBills* (May 12, 2009)

Now thats dedication!! lol, we're going to get our other Bulldog (Tilly) one aswel! have the videos of yours gone up? if so where do I look? x


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah, here it is

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/53067-videos-dixie-her-walkezee-harness-promised.html

xx


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I reccomend the canny collar too, I got it for Dixie after she had been spayed and it was really good.
She hates the halti but is ok with the canny collar. She is much better on the walkezee though. Easier to train her too heel as she doesn't spend all her time trying to get it off! 

x


----------



## mattpont (Jun 4, 2012)

We got a Lupi dog harness for our chocolate lab (Rolo) a couple of months ago, he used to have a Halti one, but this one seems a lot better - he hardly pulls at all now. Happy with ours. ;-)


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

our 12mth old springer was a nightmare, we tried everything. was ok with a harness for a while, but then started pulling then got caught in some wire so we didnt use that again, so we tried the head halti, which he was ok with the first day then mad as ever. so we tried a gentle leader, amazing, he walks very very calmly now, no problem whatsoever. 
michelle x


----------



## speug (Nov 1, 2011)

Lergy said:


> In my opinion there are only two animals that should wear a harness Husky dogs and Clydesdale horses it TEACHES them to pull. I hate to see harnesses on dogs and would burn the lot. It is a rediculous fashion accessory and serves no purpose in training a dog to walk nicely.


That's quite a sweeping statement - and imo totally false.

I think harnesses definitely have their place, for dogs with weak or damaged throats/necks, for dogs that have to be on a long line, for dogs who are being walked on a flexi, for dogs who for some reason of their own just don't like being walked by the collar.

I personally prefer to walk a puppy on a harness until I'm confident that the pup will walk more or less steadily and not suddenly lunge towards/away from something as I'm wary of sudden stresses on young necks. But after that I expect my dog to normally walk by the collar (except when we use the flexi or long line).

My last collie learned to walk nicely using a lupi harness when he was young and would walk closely on a loose lead for the rest of his life after that - my current collie pulled against it till it rubbed so we ditched it for him and we're still working on nice on lead walking (he's usually off lead so it's taking us a while to work on on lead manners).


----------



## hymertramp07 (Apr 11, 2013)

I would not recommend the Lupi dog Harness. Rubbed my Border Terrier sore under his front legs and made a sore patch on his back too. Stay away from this harness.


----------

